# Inside  No 9......



## telbert (Dec 27, 2016)

BBC 2 tonight 10.00pm


----------



## zoooo (Dec 27, 2016)

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 27, 2016)

New ones?
Curses at being on the other side of the planet grrrr.....


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)

It reminded me of the old 'Thriller' series from the 70's...Opening sequence looked like you were looking into the back of a spoon


----------



## telbert (Dec 29, 2016)

I thought it was a piss take/homage to Tales of the Unexpected at first.


----------



## harpo (Dec 29, 2016)

telbert said:


> I thought it was a piss take/homage to Tales of the Unexpected at first.


I thought so too.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)

All of them are odd, as you would expect by the writers 
My favourite was the one in the wardrobe.


----------



## telbert (Dec 29, 2016)

So, was it a one off or part of a new series.?


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 29, 2016)

There's a series coming in 'early 2017'


----------



## kittyP (Dec 29, 2016)

That new Christmas one was fucking excellent!


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)

It was like the love child of Acorn antiques and Hammer house of horror.
Shame it was only half an hour, it flew by.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone else watch this last night? Excellent stuff.

I did think they nicked two plot devices from other sitcoms though. The fighting over who pays the bill was done with Mrs Doyle and Mrs Dineen in _The Mainland_, and the don't-look-in-the-top-drawer featured throughout the first series of I'm Alan Partridge.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 22, 2017)

Its a great little series.
I'm a big fan of nicely written one room stories.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 22, 2017)

stavros said:


> Anyone else watch this last night? Excellent stuff.
> 
> I did think they nicked two plot devices from other sitcoms though. The fighting over who pays the bill was done with Mrs Doyle and Mrs Dineen in _The Mainland_, and the don't-look-in-the-top-drawer featured throughout the first series of I'm Alan Partridge.



I think they are all plot devices used in many different places over time but how they amalgamated them was brilliant. 
Exactly they level I have come to expect from this series.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2017)

Very enjoyable. Until the last shot anyway. Why would he agree to do that?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2017)

Presumably they threatened to kill him?


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 23, 2017)

belboid said:


> Very enjoyable. Until the last shot anyway. Why would he agree to do that?



I thought they blackmailed him over the stuff in hotel room.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2017)

Not sure that really works unless it's the same night, which it obviously wasn't. 

Didn't work for me, but it didn't ruin it either, so what the heck.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 23, 2017)

belboid said:


> Very enjoyable. Until the last shot anyway. Why would he agree to do that?



That was one twist too many, and didn't make a lot of sense. Besides that though it was excellent, a perfectly executed sucker punch at the viewer's expense.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 23, 2017)

The last twist was silly. But thats kind of the joke, really.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 24, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> All of them are odd, as you would expect by the writers
> My favourite was the one in the wardrobe.


Mine too. Cannot really be watched for a second time though as it's the unexpected that made it so good. A close second is the silent robbery. I've enjoyet the rest but those 2 really stand out for me.


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice twists. Steve Pemberton really needs to learn how to play a different character tho.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 28, 2017)

belboid said:


> Nice twists. Steve Pemberton really needs to learn how to play a different character tho.



It's got one more character than Shearsmith's got tbf.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 28, 2017)

Pemberton looks lovely with a white beard.


----------



## Spod (Mar 1, 2017)

The silent robbery one was fucking excellent. I rarely ever phsyically lol but I did but when the burglar opened the rear door to let out the little noisy dog only for a bigger noiser dog to trot inside I was howling. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Mine too. Cannot really be watched for a second time though as it's the unexpected that made it so good. A close second is the silent robbery. I've enjoyet the rest but those 2 really stand out for me.


----------



## belboid (Mar 1, 2017)

RIP NHS was a nice touch last night


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 1, 2017)

Great show last night


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2017)

Nothing spectacular but solid and almost charming that last one


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 10, 2017)

I liked the twist, for a change I didn't see it coming.

I hope they do another series of psychoville.


----------



## Santino (Mar 15, 2017)

That one didn't really work.


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2017)

We guessed nearly all of it pretty quickly. Thought he'd killed the daughter rather than the show liar, but otherwise were spot on. It had its moments. They really shouldn't have proper actors alongside them tho, they are so shown up.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 17, 2017)

Didn't like the shoe one....it's the only thing they've done that's ever bored me.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 2, 2018)

New series tonight at 10.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 2, 2018)

Rather loved that, though I'm a Shakespeare nerd.   Not at all dark, admittedly.


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, that was done at 100mph.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 3, 2018)

It wasn't my favourite episode plot-wise but I'm in awe of their creativity and execution


----------



## Santino (Jan 3, 2018)

I think more things should be made in iambic verse.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 4, 2018)

Loved it. Strong start to the new series


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 4, 2018)

I really liked it, started better than the last series ended!
The old lady was wonderful


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2018)

I got round to watching this at the weekend, a great start to the series 

I've also been re-watching Psychoville recently too. It's interesting to see the inspiration for Inside No. 9 in that (the episode with David and Maureen in the flat).


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2018)

Sounds like it’s good, then.  Will have to fire up iPlayer...


----------



## passenger (Jan 9, 2018)

i really like this


----------



## D'wards (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2018)

That was excellent last night.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2018)

Seems like they'll run out of jobbing British actors you vaguely remember from something else before they'll run out of plot ideas.


----------



## Spod (Jan 11, 2018)

really clever. pathos to the max


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 11, 2018)

That was the first episode the wife has watched. She was skeptical from my description by in the end it made her have a little tear in the eye.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 17, 2018)

Another brilliant episode last night. Gotta watch it again to see how it all fits together. 

Definitely the best thing on TV at the moment.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 18, 2018)

Proper good tv isn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2018)

After this thread I watched the first two from series one. Gave up half way through episode 3. Are other series better? Are there particular episodes that stand out? I like the premise, and it does seem fairly solid, if a bit slow (but that's the style I know). . . just not quite doing it for me as of yet.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After this thread I watched the first two from series one. Gave up half way through episode 3. Are other series better? Are there particular episodes that stand out? I like the premise, and it does seem fairly solid, if a bit slow (but that's the style I know). . . just not quite doing it for me as of yet.


I think if you were not fussed from s1 then you will remain not fussed. 

That said, this latest series is superb


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After this thread I watched the first two from series one. Gave up half way through episode 3. Are other series better? Are there particular episodes that stand out? I like the premise, and it does seem fairly solid, if a bit slow (but that's the style I know). . . just not quite doing it for me as of yet.


I am shocked and surprised.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> I am shocked and surprised.


To be fair I was sewing during the first two, so I had something else to occupy my mind at the same time. The third didn't enjoy that luxury.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After this thread I watched the first two from series one. Gave up half way through episode 3. Are other series better? Are there particular episodes that stand out? I like the premise, and it does seem fairly solid, if a bit slow (but that's the style I know). . . just not quite doing it for me as of yet.



I would say "The 12 Days of Christine" is a particular standout (series 2 ep 2). It's quite different from the usual eps (which imho are great,anyway) and the nearest recent comparable standout from an anthology series would be Black Mirror's "San Junipero"...


----------



## mod (Jan 18, 2018)

Fantastic series and very very talented chaps. Reece Shearsmith and Steve Pemberton, I salute you!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 18, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After this thread I watched the first two from series one. Gave up half way through episode 3. Are other series better? Are there particular episodes that stand out? I like the premise, and it does seem fairly solid, if a bit slow (but that's the style I know). . . just not quite doing it for me as of yet.


Slow? Everything's done and dusted in half an hour. They don't have time to be slow.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 18, 2018)

Once again, I loved it....so cleverly written and executed ( see what I did there!)


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 18, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I would say "The 12 Days of Christine" is a particular standout (series 2 ep 2). It's quite different from the usual eps (which imho are great,anyway) and the nearest recent comparable standout from an anthology series would be Black Mirror's "San Junipero"...



Watched that again the other night and it was proper harrowing. Great telly that makes you think and is entertaining at the same time.

The subtleties are great as well, the characters and references are like people you know, or have met before.

It's hard to get a good balance of humour and sadness but they manage to do it to a tee.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Proper good tv isn't it?


I wouldn't know....two pages and no-one has said what it is.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 21, 2018)

Watched Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room again. Sublime.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 21, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> After this thread I watched the first two from series one. Gave up half way through episode 3. Are other series better? Are there particular episodes that stand out? I like the premise, and it does seem fairly solid, if a bit slow (but that's the style I know). . . just not quite doing it for me as of yet.


The first 2 were some of the best things I've ever seen on TV! What's wrong with you man?


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 23, 2018)

Tonight's episode was very good with a very dark twist.


----------



## Spod (Jan 24, 2018)

The are morphing ever closer to Tales of the Unexpected for those old enough to remember those creepy Roald Dahl inspired vignettes. IMO they (and the rest of the League of Gentleman crew) can do no wrong.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2018)

Steve Pemberton is, i think, a very fine actor. Reece is good too, but Steve is a real class act.


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2018)

The Silent one in S1, and the Hotel and the Removal Day episodes in S4 are my top three. This week’s was dark as fuck though,


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 24, 2018)

3rd and 4th just awesome !


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't want it to end. It's my favourite thing at the moment.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 25, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Steve Pemberton is, i think, a very fine actor. Reece is good too, but Steve is a real class act.


He said the scene with Nurse Honeybun was the hardest scene he's ever had to film.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 25, 2018)

Maggot said:


> He said the scene with Nurse Honeybun was the hardest scene he's ever had to film.



I was thinking that while watching it, must have been awful for both of them.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 26, 2018)

Ranu said:


> I was thinking that while watching it, must have been awful for both of them.


I liked the awkwardness of it...as if you were in the same situation yourself.


----------



## Spod (Jan 29, 2018)

yeh my least favourite. just too uncomfortable. not enough light in with the darkness.


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2018)

I enjoyed the episode, although it lacked the film noir of their usual stuff.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2018)

stavros said:


> I enjoyed the episode, although it lacked the film noir of their usual stuff.


Yes, I was saying much the same to my better half yesterday. Must be the ‘happiest’ episode in the entire series (not counting S3 which I haven’t seen yet). No deaths, no injuries, no seriously fucked up or sad scenarios. Not the most memorable, but it compensated by a very good cast.

The fact that they get churning up such diverse high quality material from one episode to the next is remarkable. I can’t believe I only discovered this series last week. Can’t wait for S3 to become available on Netflix or iPlayer.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 31, 2018)

For me this was weak.  

And surely the "happiest" was the Hotel one.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> For me this was weak.
> 
> And surely the "happiest" was the Hotel one.


True that, the hotel one was great and upbeat.


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2018)

So, the last one of the series last night. A relatively high quantity of jokes, especially from Maz.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> So, the last one of the series last night. A relatively high quantity of jokes, especially from Maz.


Another top episode. Loved the hare finally getting a starring role.


----------



## metalguru (Feb 7, 2018)

This one was too dark for me - creeped me out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 7, 2018)

It started well, but I thought it started to get a bit far fetched towards the end. Enjoyable, but the weakest episode of the series IMO


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2018)

metalguru said:


> This one was too dark for me - creeped me out.


It was dark, but you don't think the one about the sex slave locked in the basement was way darker?


----------



## metalguru (Feb 8, 2018)

T & P said:


> It was dark, but you don't think the one about the sex slave locked in the basement was way darker?



You're probably right - but this one pressed my personal fears and neuroses more effectively.


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 12, 2018)

Be careful what you wish for....I want another series, now!


----------



## Spod (Feb 14, 2018)

I agree the last episode was scarier but not as dark. The basement one was just too tense and dark all the way through. RE the last one, I thought it was clever how they made a small council flat a scary environment by use of low light and piles of belongings everywhere making it feel claustrophic and entrapping. 




T & P said:


> It was dark, but you don't think the one about the sex slave locked in the basement was way darker?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2018)

Apparently there are plans of a live Halloween special this year


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2018)

Every episode is now available on the iPlayer

BBC Two - Inside No. 9 - Episode guide


----------



## Maggot (Oct 28, 2018)

kittyP said:


> Apparently there are plans of a live Halloween special this year


Live Halloween special on tonight at 10pm. 

- what time is it on TV? Cast list and preview.


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2018)

Ooh, thanks for the reminder. 'Video' set


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 28, 2018)

YES!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2018)

Well the first 5 minutes were good at least


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2018)

What a goddamn shame!

Bet they are well gutted


----------



## Supine (Oct 28, 2018)

I liked the bit when the sound went off!

So much I cringed and turned over


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2018)

Flipping genius!

They had me hoodwinked but I bet loads of people turned over


----------



## Supine (Oct 28, 2018)

Just turned it back on. Brilliant!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh, I see now


----------



## passenger (Oct 28, 2018)

good stuff


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2018)

That was ace.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2018)

It's funny, a friend of mine was saying she rewatched Ghostwatch recently and I was wondering if anyone would ever do a live thing like that ever again. Really well done, this.

I was *this close* to turning over when the rerun came on.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 28, 2018)

gordon ramsey got a bit of my time but I turned back in time.

sucks teeth.......not all that really. Apart from masterfully breaking twitter live tweeting from a show inside a show


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2018)

I was fooled at first but just left it on anyway. Really realised there was something up when the music started going strange on A Quiet Night In.

Were they really live tweeting??


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 29, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Were they really live tweeting??



Yes! 

I was fooled by the sound going out  messed around with my remote, but when the fault screen came up and the announcer mentioned gremlins I suspected we were going a bit Ghostwatch.... seems like a lot of people were fooled. 

I was on the edge of my seat but I've always been terrified of jump scares. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 29, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I was fooled at first but just left it on anyway.


I wonder how many people switched over when the sound went off then didn't bother switching back? I nearly did


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2018)

I was fooled when the sound first went and as I watch on my laptop, I rewound it a bit as I thought it was the laptop 

I was half fooled but I think i left it on as I suspected it was a ruse as that sort of thing just doesn't happen these days.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Yes!
> 
> .


That's great!!
And that's the first time I've ever wished I was on Twitter.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 29, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> gordon ramsey got a bit of my time but I turned back in time.
> 
> sucks teeth.......not all that really. Apart from masterfully breaking twitter live tweeting from a show inside a show



I think what was lost on me was the "Ghost watch" link. Never seen it, never hear of it. No idea WTF I was doing at the time.

goes away and googles dates.....................................At university, without TV, dancing on speakers off my bonce


----------



## belboid (Oct 29, 2018)

Watched our recording of it this afternoon. As it was a recording, I obviously just paused it, played with all my remotes, fast forwarded to check sound came back and just went from there. I was suspicious of the first break but not sure either way. By the second one and the cueing up of A Quiet Night In I was _fairly _sure it was all part of the plan, but not wholly convinced. The fact that I managed to resist googling to check stands as one of my proudest achievements.

After that, the next fifteen minutes were fairly so-so, I thought. I'm sure it worked better live, but it just didn't grip me. Fortunately I was paying enough attentin to see what Stephanie Cole was doing, and the last five minutes ro say were great again.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 29, 2018)

Had a bizarre life imitating art moment during the continuity lady/page; my internet connection went at exactly that point and i got the buffering icon on top of everything they were doing .. had no idea what was real and what wasn't.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2018)

It fooled me and I was watching on the iplayer tonight!
It was only at the end that I thought "why would they have put it on the iplayer if there was a genuine fault ffs"   

I really enjoyed it


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> It's funny, a friend of mine was saying she rewatched Ghostwatch recently and I was wondering if anyone would ever do a live thing like that ever again. Really well done, this.
> 
> I was *this close* to turning over when the rerun came on.


Ghostwatch wasn’t actually done live though, it was shot and edited weeks before it screened.


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> Ghostwatch wasn’t actually done live though, it was shot and edited weeks before it screened.


I'm wondering the same thing about this. Apart from the Tweeting bit, it could've all been pre-recorded. Much easier to do it that way and wouldn't ruin the charade.


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2018)

Voley said:


> I'm wondering the same thing about this. Apart from the Tweeting bit, it could've all been pre-recorded. Much easier to do it that way and wouldn't ruin the charade.


There have been a few shows which geniunely had stunt episode done live, including this. With Ghostwatch the supposed live broadcast was its premise, like the found footage aspect of the later The Blair Witch Project. The BBC immediately admitted it was a prerecorded drama when the whole thing blew up in their face. It was screened as part of their Screen One drama strand and even at the time of its broadcast, it should have been clear that it wasn’t really transmitted live.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2018)

I am so sorry we missed this. Forgot it was on. Will catch it in in player even though I've read about it.

Mr. QofG's and my best mate, both big horror fans, saw "Ghostwatch" at a Fortean Times convention a few years ago and I have never seen two people coming out of a screening more scared


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

kittyP said:


> It fooled me and I was watching on the iplayer tonight!
> I really enjoyed it


Same kittyP !  In fact, I put up a post on FB asking about it, then had a vague feeling something wasn't quite right, so took it down again. When we were watching it and the break came, I thought it was a bit odd, the voice and that.  I had a peep at this thread, saw one post that made me think it was worth watching again, so we did last night. Fucking quality. Takes massive bollocks to risk losing your audience like that!


----------



## Santino (Nov 1, 2018)

I re-watched the shoe one the other day and now it looks to me like they chickened out with the ending.



Spoiler: spoiler



It would have made more narrative sense if he had killed his daughter in the end, in order to re-unite her with her twin. But it implies he just murdered Mat Baynton instead. I suppose child-killing would have been a bridge too far even for them.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't think they're shy of a bit of child killing 

The mrs watched it on iplayer last night.  That went well  had to tell her to put it back on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2018)

We watched it a couple of nights ago.

Really, really good. Well the bits I saw from behind my hands .

It's such a brilliant, innovative programme. Hope they'll be a new series.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2020)

QueenOfGoths Brand new Series 5 arrives next month! Hooray!


----------



## kittyP (Jan 28, 2020)

T & P said:


> QueenOfGoths Brand new Series 5 arrives next month! Hooray!



New series starts next Monday


----------



## Maggot (Feb 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> QueenOfGoths Brand new Series 5 arrives next month! Hooray!


New series starts tonight at 10.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2020)

Great!!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 3, 2020)

Wasn't the best ep. I liked the setting and characters but the twist was a bit lame


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2020)

Gives a whole new meaning to Inside No 9


----------



## spellbinder (Feb 4, 2020)

Linesman Minelli


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 5, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to Inside No 9


I missed that initially, my friend spotted it though and pointed it out, my son missed it too when he watched and asked me tonight if I'd spotted where it was so I told him, five minutes later he got it and started laughing


----------



## Spod (Feb 5, 2020)

LOL classic that yours? Tweet that or I will!


#121
Gives a whole new meaning to Inside No 9


----------



## Maggot (Feb 11, 2020)

Just seen this weeks one and loved it. Typically dark and really funny too.



Spoiler



Psychoville fans are in for a treat, as David and Maureen return



E2A One of my favourite episodes ever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 11, 2020)

Same. Back to what they do best.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2020)

Enjoyed both episodes of the new series but the second was brilliant!

Slightly disturbing but also laugh out loud funny.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2020)

There is a very interesting podcast called Inside Inside No. 9 on BBC Sounds.

Just listened to the one about the first episide  of this season and now I need to watch it again!!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2020)

I liked it tonight. It required a bit of thinking about after to put it all together for me


----------



## Maggot (Feb 17, 2020)

I think I missed something.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 17, 2020)

Maggot said:


> I think I missed something.



The mum knocked over the loan shark and put him in hospital; that’s why she needed car repairs doing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 17, 2020)

I don’t know how to do spoiler tags, sorry.


----------



## T & P (Feb 17, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> The mum knocked over the loan shark and put him in hospital; that’s why she needed car repairs doing.


So who were the people who rang the bell asking for the son just before the end?


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> So who were the people who rang the bell asking for the son just before the end?



It was the police enquiring about the hit and run. They think it’s going to be the loan shark but it’s the old bill That’s when you make the connection, when the two of them are talking about it in the kitchen.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 18, 2020)

I loved that one. The family dynamics were so beautifully written and played. The mum making the dress that of course the teen would not like. "Put them in the bottom cupboard - they're not for eating - they're for christmas". All those little details. Superb.

I absolutely love Inside No 9. It's the only show I am genuinely excited about for every episode. They are so creative and so brilliant. Every episode is different and interesting in it's own way and to sustain that level of creativity...well...they do bloody good.

I'm going to watch Sardines again right now because it's just so good. I may watch A Quiet Night in immediatetly afterwards because that's just amazing too. Those are the best ones IMO...but then you remember the one on the train...and the one in the hotel in iambic pantameter...and the call centre one...and the weird devil worship one...and you realise they are all great!

I still think Sardines will always be my favourite though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 23, 2020)

Like I said....watching them all again just watched the Harrowing which is a perfect blend of horror and humour and the couchette one - fucking brilliant.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 23, 2020)

12 Days of Christine is one of my all time favourites. 

I was listening to the podcast and loads of their most recent episode was improvised. I thought that was amazing, you’d never have guessed as it was so smooth and flawless.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2020)

Very good ep. Back to basics


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2020)

That was fucking great wasn’t it. Vintage Inside no. 9


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 25, 2020)

Liked it. Not the best for me. A bit formulaic in that it was clear he was the grandson and would take his revenge. What form that revenge would take, however, kept me guessing til the end. The darkness and the sense of "where will this go?" was there and they are so clever at that.  Still enjoyed watching as I always do

I continue to prefer last week's one because it was different and so beautifully constructed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 25, 2020)

Like I've said already - they are amazing. I love their output - I think they are supremely talented and every time the show starts, I'm excited because I don't know where it is going to go. But their sensibility chimes with mine so I would say that. Same goes for Gatis. I come from the same place.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Liked it. Not the best for me. A bit formulaic in that it was clear he was the grandson and would take his revenge. What form that revenge would take, however, kept me guessing til the end. The darkness and the sense of "where will this go?" was there and they are so clever at that.  Still enjoyed watching as I always do
> 
> I continue to prefer last week's one because it was different and so beautifully constructed.


That was the point of the episode though. To be fair I can only say that with confidence after listening to the BBC podcast today. They said initially it was got to be a whodunnit style tale but decided instead to show the fate of the disappeared magician right at the off, and making the story about misdirection instead.

Apparently apart from the floating chair, which was simply a crane lifting it up, the tricks/ devices used by the young magician to pull it off do exist. They employed some professional magicians as consultants when they wrote the episode to ensure feasibility.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2020)

It just amazes me how they can come up with so many original ideas week in and week out. It’s incredible when you look at the breadth of the work they’ve made.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Like I said....watching them all again just watched the Harrowing which is a perfect blend of horror and humour and the couchette one - fucking brilliant.


I just looked up the Harrowing and I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 26, 2020)

Maggot said:


> I just looked up the Harrowing and I don't think I've seen it.


Watch it immediately! It's great!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 27, 2020)

Having now watched Misdirection again and listened to the podcast, I feel I did it a bit of a disservice earlier. It's much better than I thought on first viewing.
Fascinating listening to the editor on the podcast as well. Listening to his process was a real insight into film editing.

I didn't spot the hare last week but I did spot it in this week's


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2020)

Another superb piece of storytelling last night 

The creative talent and vareity of those guys cannot be overstated.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 3, 2020)

Great one last night. This and Love's great adventure have been my favourites so far. They're at their very best when they play it totally straight. They're touching new heights here, imo. And Steve Pemberton in particular is an amazing actor.


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2020)

Bit too much exposition to explain everything, but the main part was marvellously done and quite gripping.  Still top stuff.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 3, 2020)

belboid said:


> Bit too much exposition to explain everything, but the main part was marvellously done and quite gripping.  Still top stuff.


That's got me thinking. Could it still have worked without the explanations? Maybe. It's hard in half an hour.



Spoiler



It did sound a little like a psychiatrist's report, tbf. But you can get around that by saying that she's finally working out what has happened to her, sparked by seeing her dad again. I think I can forgive it.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 4, 2020)

Angel has her own twitter account.






						Angel Army (@AngelArmyUK1) on Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Angel Army (@AngelArmyUK1). Views my own (from my window!) Come join us - it's fun in here! Look out for my YT channel sooooon... LUSMs x. I live in my own head!




					twitter.com


----------



## Mordi (Mar 4, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Great one last night. This and Love's great adventure have been my favourites so far. They're at their very best when they play it totally straight. They're touching new heights here, imo. And Steve Pemberton in particular is an amazing actor.



It can't be said too many times I think. I realised I've missed loads of episodes so went on a binge and the "Twelve Days of Christine" in particular is brilliant. 




Spoiler



According to the podcast the Pyschiatrist is another personality, apparently there is often one trying to hold the balance.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Multiple personalitys is lazy + I'm not a fan of the overused Maxine Peake = This weeks episode wasn't great.


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I'm not a fan of the overused Maxine Peake


_That_, sir, is fighting talk!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Multiple personalitys is lazy + I'm not a fan of the overused Maxine Peake = This weeks episode wasn't great.


How can you not be a fan of Maxine Peake? She's an amazing actor. Absolutely riveting to watch and totally inhabits her character. The people they are getting for this series is a testament to their talent. Phil Davies....David Morrissey...Ralph Little... I watched an old one the other day and there was Conleth Hill - a million years before Game of Thrones.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2020)

I am really enjoying watching, then listening to the podcast, and then watching again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2020)

Putting Mr Davies and Ms Peake aside, the standout performance for me was Angel. She is so fantastic. Especially after listening to the podcast and learning that she _just did that_ as her audition! She's one to watch.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2020)

I know I gush about this series regularly but once again, I didn't know where it was going. How do they do that? It's so good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2020)

Mordi said:


> It can't be said too many times I think. I realised I've missed loads of episodes so went on a binge and the "Twelve Days of Christine" in particular is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Twelve Days of Christine is an extraordinary piece of work. And Sheridan Smith. Who is also brilliant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm going to watch The Trial of Elizabeth Gadge now and chuckle endlessly to the gag that waits so long for the pay off....Goodie Twoshoes   and of course, the inquisitors being called Warren and Clarke which I am certain is all about Warren Clarke...or Inspector Dalziel as you might know him.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 5, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> How can you not be a fan of Maxine Peake? She's an amazing actor.



She just gets everywhere, anyone would think there are no other females who can act who have a northern accent. Dame Maxine my friend calls her.

I disagree about being a great actor, she's been in a few good things, (The Street, Red Riding) but I'm struggling to think of a memorable performance...Myra Hindley maybe. Way more shit than good stuff I reckon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Mordi said:


> It can't be said too many times I think. I realised I've missed loads of episodes so went on a binge and the "Twelve Days of Christine" in particular is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the actual episode too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Conleth Hill - a million years before Game of Thrones.


during, not before


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> during, not before


I forget how long GoT was actually on!


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> She just gets everywhere, anyone would think there are no other females who can act who have a northern accent. Dame Maxine my friend calls her.
> 
> I disagree about being a great actor, she's been in a few good things, (The Street, Red Riding) but I'm struggling to think of a memorable performance...Myra Hindley maybe. Way more shit than good stuff I reckon.


dinner ladies, early doors, shameless (when it was still good), see no evil, devils whore, red riding, the street, three girls, anne lister, midsummer nights dream, hamlet, funny cow. To name but a few.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 6, 2020)

belboid said:


> dinner ladies, early doors, shameless (when it was still good), see no evil, devils whore, red riding, the street, three girls, anne lister, midsummer nights dream, hamlet, funny cow. To name but a few.


Funny Cow is a much better film than I thought it would be.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 6, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Funny Cow is a much better film than I thought it would be.


Hmm. I think she's brilliant in it. It's a brave film in a way as it doesn't try to make you like any of the characters in it, including her, and it presents the unquestioned racism/homophobia straight, with no apology, no external view other than ours. But it's that odd thing, a film about comedy that is not funny. I kind of admired more than liked it as a film.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2020)

belboid said:


> dinner ladies, early doors, shameless (when it was still good), see no evil, devils whore, red riding, the street, three girls, anne lister, midsummer nights dream, hamlet, funny cow. To name but a few.


We should also mention her live performances of Shelley's Masque of Anarchy too - a massive feat.

Not sure why Part 2 has such a downer on her - I thinks she's fucking amazing, and I'm also really pleased she's gotten so many roles. 'Overused' - huh. You're not allowed to be good at anything if a) you're Northern and b) you're a woman.


----------



## JimW (Mar 6, 2020)

Wife's been watching this with Chinese subs, quite hard to catch all the subtleties as you might imagine.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We should also mention her live performances of Shelley's Masque of Anarchy too - a massive feat.
> 
> Not sure why Part 2 has such a downer on her - I thinks she's fucking amazing, and I'm also really pleased she's gotten so many roles. 'Overused' - huh. You're not allowed to be good at anything if a) you're Northern and b) you're a woman.


I should have mentioned Masque, you're quite right. She was also brilliant as Hamlet.  

Looking over her screenography, she was in _a lot_ in 2008-9, but hasn't been since.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2020)

Last in the series and The Stakeout is another brilliant episode. I bet no one saw that twist coming 



Spoiler: Clue



The *Stake*out


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 13, 2020)

I certainly didn't see the twist. The dialogue was so good and I loved the way they got the classic urban legend in of being in a car and hearing a massive bang on the roof. Superb as always!


----------



## Mordi (Mar 13, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Last in the series and The Stakeout is another brilliant episode. I bet no one saw that twist coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to be all smug because of the mention of 



Spoiler



"Varney the vegan"


 so spent the rest of the episode enjoying all the little hints. It was much more intimate than previous series finales, which Iiked.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 14, 2020)

Mordi said:


> I got to be all smug because of the mention of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That went totally over my head! Must watch again!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2020)

Once Removed is on tonight. Definitely one of my favourites. It's the story told backwards.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 20, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Once Removed is on tonight. Definitely one of my favourites. It's the story told backwards.


Yes very good that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2020)

Is that the one with Monica Dolan in? I love her!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that the one with Monica Dolan in? I love her!


Yes.
And the one where the dad thinks he's Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Maggot (Apr 28, 2021)

New series starts Monday 10th May at 9.30


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2021)

Brilliant, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Maggot (May 10, 2021)

Tonight!


----------



## Chemical needs (May 10, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2021)

I wouldn’t be surprised if this first episode of S6 might prove to be a bit Marmite, but I really enjoyed it 

A stronger start than last season. I believe this series requires at least one lighter, comedy-leaning story per season, and this one more than did the job.

Genuinely funny at places as well. At least three of lines made us lough out loud.


----------



## Maggot (May 10, 2021)

I really enjoyed it. Very funny and original.

'I wasn't fleabagging, I was Miranda-ing' <trips over>


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2021)

I was sure I recognised Pantalone through the mask, but I failed to place it. I finally realised on reading the credits that it was Johnson from Peep Show.


----------



## Ranu (May 11, 2021)

Really enjoyed the first episode, so much to dissect as usual, will give it another look soon.

Can definitely recommend listening to the podcast on BBC Sounds 'Inside Inside No. 9' after each episode.  Learnt a lot about the Commedia dell'arte which I knew nothing about before.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 12, 2021)

Haven't watched the new one yet but my 12yo has just discovered Inside No.9 and is working his way through on iPlayer. Last night he watched The Harrowing before bed, and ended up getting into bed with us at 1am because he was scared  <3


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Haven't watched the new one yet but my 12yo has just discovered Inside No.9 and is working his way through on iPlayer. Last night he watched The Harrowing before bed, and ended up getting into bed with us at 1am because he was scared  <3


The Wedding Photographer is not horror, but is particularly grim, and dark as fuck. Though justice is served at the end.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> I was sure I recognised Pantalone through the mask, but I failed to place it. I finally realised on reading the credits that it was Johnson from Peep Show.


I recognised him - 'It's Johnson!' - but couldn't remember his name. His name is 'Johnson' now and for always.


----------



## stdP (May 12, 2021)

T'was all very meta, composed of 90% recycled sly winks and very much up it's own arse, but I think that's precisely the sort of silliness and punnitude they were aiming for. Always a pleasure to see Paterson Joseph giving good bastard 

I've never heard the Chicago one before, but the Jamaica swerve gave me a genuine laugh-out-loud moment that scared the cat.


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2021)

Another good one last night. Back with  the usual dark twistyness, and Lindsay Duncan.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2021)

I called at least part of the twist, I'm quite proud to say.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> I called at least part of the twist, I'm quite proud to say.


I was coming here to say this was the very first episode of Inside No 9 I managed to guess the twist well before it happened.

Won’t hold it against them though


----------



## May Kasahara (May 20, 2021)

Still working through the back catalogue with my son. We watched the 12 Days of Christine tonight. Predictably, I bawled  He was very sweet about it. And actually found it quite emotional himself, which is pretty impressive for a thrill seeking 12yo.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2021)

Wow. That was a fantastically good episode tonight, I thought.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2021)

First fully satisfying one of this series for me, that one.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2021)

Sheersmith ruined it for me.  Crude, boring and shit acting.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 26, 2021)

belboid said:


> Sheersmith ruined it for me.  Crude, boring and shit acting.


He was barely in it, though. 

I don't mind the mannered acting in No.9 too much. They're not aiming for realism anyway. That said, I thought Sian Clifford's performance was brilliant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 27, 2021)

Absolutely loved this week's one. I've enjoyed the last 2 but this one ticked all my boxes for Inside No9.

The first one, although not my favourite, had that quality of "where else do you see anything like this?" It reminded me of Zanzibar in that respect.

The second one was classic darkness but this week - such a great claustrophobic set up with mutiple payoffs. I love this show.


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Absolutely loved this week's one. I've enjoyed the last 2 but this one ticked all my boxes for Inside No9.
> 
> The first one, although not my favourite, had that quality of "where else do you see anything like this?" It reminded me of Zanzibar in that respect.
> 
> The second one was classic darkness but this week - such a great claustrophobic set up with mutiple payoffs. I love this show.


Proper performance-driven, well written stuff you devour every line of dialogue off. If they were making these as small production theatre plays as opposed to television, they would scoop every industry award going.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2021)

I thought this week's was a bit flat. The stuff with Adrian Dunbar was all very "Extras" and the twist was not that great.
Excellent perfomances from Mrs Doyle and the daughter though.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought this week's was a bit flat. The stuff with Adrian Dunbar was all very "Extras" and the twist was not that great.
> Excellent perfomances from Mrs Doyle and the daughter though.


Yes, I thought the strength of this eoisode was in the performances rather than the story.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought this week's was a bit flat. The stuff with Adrian Dunbar was all very "Extras" and the twist was not that great.
> Excellent perfomances from Mrs Doyle and the daughter though.



How tempted do you think they were to write in Oona offering James "a nice cup of tea"?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2021)

I’ve just caught up with the series so far.  The first one was bloody cheeky.  Detailed and lovingly written “second year drama degree” content, which - as a drama graduate I appreciated, but... it’s niche.  

Obviously there were a bunch of pop culture references too, but even still, the commedia stuff was pivotal.  Including the punchline.  

The fanfic story was pretty standard stuff, and the plot was telegraphed pretty heavily.  However, I did like it a lot.  

Less keen on the hotel story.  I didn’t buy either of the principal characters.  Sheersmith’s interruptions didn’t help either.  His character belonged to a different story.  

The most recent story with the cop drama, was great misdirection.  Agree the Adrian Dunbar stuff was a bit obvious, but perhaps it needed development. The production assistant was weirdly set up to be important but was ultimately  undeveloped.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 4, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Less keen on the hotel story.  I didn’t buy either of the principal characters.  Sheersmith’s interruptions didn’t help either.  His character belonged to a different story.


Totally agree with your last bit. In fact, they could easily just have written him out of the story altogether. But I don't agree with the first bit. I thought Pemberton was believable as the obsessive jilted man, while the lipreader was a bit _Mike Leigh_ caricature, which then made perfect sense with the twist - she was playing a Mike Leigh caricature.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 5, 2021)

In the podcast they made the point that the German hotelier was necessary as comic relief, they felt it would have been too serious without him.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2021)

Ranu said:


> In the podcast they made the point that the German hotelier was necessary as comic relief, they felt it would have been too serious without him.


They were idiots.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2021)

belboid said:


> They were idiots.


Pemberton and Sheersmith?


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve just caught up with the series so far.  The first one was bloody cheeky.  Detailed and lovingly written “second year drama degree” content, which - as a drama graduate I appreciated, but... it’s niche.
> 
> Obviously there were a bunch of pop culture references too, but even still, the commedia stuff was pivotal.  Including the punchline.
> 
> I reckon the crossover between 9 viewers and those who saw One Man Two Guvnors is significant enough for them to get away with it.


I reckon the crossover between 9 viewers and those who saw One Man Two Guvnors is significant enough for them to get away with it.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Pemberton and Sheersmith?


Fraid so.  Sheersmith just took a shit centre stage for me.  It just wasn’t funny, it was just lazy.   The phone call part, _that_ was funny, even if there were no reason for her to make that call.   But sheersmith just took me out of the moment and made me notice various plot holes which just undermined the whole story.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm watching this on iPlayer, don't know which ones people are referring too. Favourites of this season are the hotel one I forget the name of and Hurry UP and Wait, in that order.


But I agree, it didn't need the comic German characature.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 5, 2021)

I love Inside No 9 but I think this series has been the weakest overall. I’m still really enjoying it but it feels a little bit tired. I can’t think of episodes I would go back to again and again in the way I have done with other series.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2021)

Maybe I missed all the references cos episode 1 was my least favourite and i found it slightly tedious.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 5, 2021)

xenon said:


> Maybe I missed all the references cos episode 1 was my least favourite and i found it slightly tedious.


I think that’s what I would expect, tbh.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 5, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Less keen on the hotel story.  I didn’t buy either of the principal characters.  Sheersmith’s interruptions didn’t help either.  His character belonged to a different story.



I think they were going for a tonal misdirection. Hinting at a more comedy (rom com?) direction that it seemed to be going in. I actually thought Sheersmith brightened it up a bit. I liked the Hurry Up and Wait episode as well depsite it's flaws for similar reasons. Over egged characters.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

Tonights episode was very good i thought


----------



## Maggot (Jun 7, 2021)

Definite Angelheart vibes.


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

Really enjoyed that


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2021)

The Sheersmith twist was obvious from the second he recounted the story, as they know doubt intended, but the ‘main’ twist was a complete surprise.  Excellent stuff.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 8, 2021)

Derek Jacobi's potty mouth was the highlight of the series for me so far!  Never heard him effing and jeffing so much before; I bet he enjoyed it.


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2021)

Mmm… for me this last episode was the weakest of this or perhaps all seasons so far.


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Mmm… for me this last episode was the weakest of this or perhaps all seasons so far.


Definitely.  I found some of the Proms info surprisingly interesting and the Abigails Party aspects were sufficiently cringe inducing.   But the main story and twist were weak.  

The podcasts interesting.  The episode was filmed before and during lockdown, with a ten month gap between the two.  Some of the books are in a different order and Sarah Parish says her bum got bigger.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 17, 2021)

Bit of a lack lustre series but I really liked that last episode.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2021)

Just watched How Do You Plead and I loved it! Maybe I've lost any critical sense - I don't know. I love what they do and Derek Jacobi was marvellous. I thought it was great.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just watched How Do You Plead and I loved it! Maybe I've lost any critical sense - I don't know. I love what they do and Derek Jacobi was marvellous. I thought it was great.


I’ll be interested to know what you think of the final episode. I think it’s shaping up to be a Marmite episode even among fans of the series.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 25, 2021)

I couldn't take to this series, which I find upsetting, as I love everything else they've done.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2022)

New sereies just starting.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 20, 2022)

Other than the 'If life gives you melons' joke it wasn't very good.


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2022)

Yeah, a pretty meh one sadly.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2022)

There were several nice little bits but overwhelmingly meh.  It was 50 yards to the shore, what nutter would stay in the boat for hours rather than swim to shore?


----------



## Knotted (Apr 22, 2022)

That was great. The sheer sour hollowness of it! Up there with the very best.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2022)

Whilst not the greatest, I still liked it. It had a sweetness about it and a few good jokes.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 27, 2022)

I watched last weeks one tonight. 
I really enjoyed it. I found it moving and it made me laugh.


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2022)

I wondered if it could've been stretched out to at least an hour. It seemed a little fast paced.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 28, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Cannot really be watched for a second time though as it's the unexpected that made it so good.




I'm watching them all again and enjoying them a lot


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2022)

The last two or three seasons have produced some good episodes, but I keep fearing it is becoming a case of diminishing returns with every passing season. 

A bit unfair in a way, as they’re still original, thought-provoking and well written unique tales-something 98% of all recurring TV series could only dream of. But not as brilliant as the early stuff.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 28, 2022)

I never got on with League Of Gentlemen.

Is this similar but more so?


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> I never got on with League Of Gentlemen.
> 
> Is this similar but more so?


No, this is a completely different beast. Basically a kind-of Black Mirror anthology series, but the episodes are shorter and most tend to have a good dose of dark humour built in- even though the themes are often dark.

Each season has six episodes and some of them are markedly better than others, but even the worst ones are perfectly watchable, and for the most part range from pretty good to actually bloody brilliant.

Do a search online for the best episodes and start with those if in doubt. As they’re unrelated individual stories it doesn’t matter what order you watch them.  You won’t regret it. I can think of at least 6-8 that are really, really fucking good and a must-watch.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 29, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm watching them all again and enjoying them a lot


Yeah - I plan to do this at some stage.
One of my favourites is _"The 12 Days of Christine" _from series two.
Very sad and it still gets to me every time


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 29, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm watching them all again and enjoying them a lot


I've watched them all multiple times and still love them.

What I meant with that comment was that once you know the twist, at least a part of the initial magic is lost forever.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Yeah - I plan to do this at some stage.
> One of my favourites is _"The 12 Days of Christine" _from series two.
> Very sad and it still gets to me every time



Yes. That one is superb


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 29, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Yeah - I plan to do this at some stage.
> One of my favourites is _"The 12 Days of Christine" _from series two.
> Very sad and it still gets to me every time


Yes, that one is absolutely brilliant. I thought casting Sheridan Smith was a good choice.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2022)

I watched and enjoyed both last night. As mentioned, they’re getting a bit hit and miss now. But even the weaker ones are still great.

Was the pedalo episode the first to feature Mark Gatiss?

A Quiet Night In is still one of my favourites


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2022)

They're so well made, I enjoy them all on that basis even if the story doesn't grab me as much.

Also am watching with my 13yo for whom a lot of the tropes and tricks are new; he's really enjoying it, which keeps it fresh for me


----------



## kittyP (Apr 29, 2022)

The 12 Days of Christine absolutely broke me. 
It was so simple but so unexpected and I wept at the end. Propper sobbing.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 29, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Was the *peado *episode the first to feature Mark Gatiss?



FTFY 

I was trying to think too, maybe that was part of the point of it being a reunion


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 30, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> I watched and enjoyed both last night. As mentioned, they’re getting a bit hit and miss now. But even the weaker ones are still great.
> 
> Was the pedalo episode the first to feature Mark Gatiss?
> 
> A Quiet Night In is still one of my favourites


Yes - this was the first appearance of Mark Gattis.
They had been trying to get him for some time but Gattis was obviously  busy with his own projects.


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2022)

I know he only did very brief cameos in TLoG, but has Jeremy Dyson been in Inside No. 9 at all?


----------



## Knotted (May 1, 2022)

8ball said:


> I never got on with League Of Gentlemen.
> 
> Is this similar but more so?



What others have said, but just note that it's very varied. It can be straight comedy that tilts towards League of Gentlemen but it could also be touching real life drama or pitch black dark horror and sometimes you don't know which one it is until your well into the episode. The quality also varies greatly I think. There's weak episodes in every series but also some of the best television you might ever watch like as others have mentioned 12 days of Christine. I won't mention my favourites because a lot of the fun is discovering the gems by surprise.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2022)

Yeah, a very small number of them are mostly comedic, but most are generally dark, whether veering towards drama, horror, or fucked up subjects. The Wedding Photographer episode in particular I found really hard to watch. 

But for most of the others, even when it ends up badly for the main characters, the stories are so good you don’t mind. And sometimes the premise and/or twist is just fantastic. Or just the acting and writing. The episode narrated backwards in 10 minute instalments, the one about the crossword writer, A Quiet Night In, or the Call Centre one to name but a few are fantastic. And as a light relief, the Shakespeare homage in the hotel or Sardines are just so watchable.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 1, 2022)

Knotted said:


> What others have said, but just note that it's very varied. It can be straight comedy that tilts towards League of Gentlemen but it could also be touching real life drama or pitch black dark horror and sometimes you don't know which one it is until your well into the episode. The quality also varies greatly I think. There's weak episodes in every series but also some of the best television you might ever watch like as others have mentioned 12 days of Christine. I won't mention my favourites because a lot of the fun is discovering the gems by surprise.


Yeah this is well put. I was a latecomer to no.9 and I went back to watch the earlier series. Ended up watching all of them. They're all on iPlayer. It's worth just starting on series 1 and working through.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 1, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah this is well put. I was a latecomer to no.9 and I went back to watch the earlier series. Ended up watching all of them. They're all on iPlayer. It's worth just starting on series 1 and working through.


I would recommend anyone who'd never seen it just starting at the beginning. It doesn't really matter what order you watch them in but I just think it's nice to watch how the thing has developed.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I would recommend anyone who'd never seen it just starting at the beginning. It doesn't really matter what order you watch them in but I just think it's nice to watch how the thing has developed.


Yeah, S1 is one of the strongest ones anyway, so a good call.


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I never got on with League Of Gentlemen.
> 
> Is this similar but more so?


Don't bother, you won't like it.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2022)

Why the week's break?


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Why the week's break?


BBC showed live women's football match (Arsenal v Tottenham)
_Inside _returns next Wednesday @ 10pm


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2022)

I like the podcast a quiet night  inside no 9.  I know there's the BBC podcast too, but haven't listened to that


----------



## T & P (May 11, 2022)

A very good episode this week I thought, not necessarily vintage in the overall series hall of fame, but easily the best of S7 so far.

After finishing it I decided to pick and rewatch one episode from past seasons that I’ve only watched once and didn’t think that much of. I settled on The Bill, and I can’t remember why the fuck I didn’t get into it the first time round, because it’s fucking brilliant, and has instantly made its way to my top ten list


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> A very good episode this week I thought, not necessarily vintage in the overall series hall of fame, but easily the best of S7 so far.


I agree, although I saw the basis of the twist fairly early on.


----------



## Knotted (May 12, 2022)

Hmm I thought that was the weakest so far. I couldn't get invested in it.


----------



## 8ball (May 18, 2022)

This isn’t much like League Of Gentleman.

edit: seemed like a nice bit of heisty fun.  No idea how it compares to the others.


----------



## Knotted (May 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> This isn’t much like League Of Gentleman.
> 
> edit: seemed like a nice bit of heisty fun.  No idea how it compares to the others.



I'd say it's a weak episode* but nevertheless fairly typical of the humour and the twists** (I think this one over did the twists) and it hints at how dark the series can go on occasion. There's a handful where they really go there.

*Still thought it was a lot of fun.

**Every episode has at least one twist - it's the show's thing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2022)

Not sure where this one ranks in the pantheon. It was enjoyable but felt contrived. I don't usually like Sheersmith's acting (Pemberton is by far the better actor imo), but I did like his turn as the self-obsessed hedge funder. Also I like the fact that they give themselves bit parts sometimes. They are generous like that.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2022)

"Stockport Syndrome"


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2022)

So: seems _12 Days Of Christine_ and _A Quiet Night In_ come highly recommended.

Any others? 

Just looking on IPlayer and there are way more episodes than I expected.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> So: seems _12 Days Of Christine_ and _A Quiet Night In_ come highly recommended.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> Just looking on IPlayer and there are way more episodes than I expected.


Yes, plenty for me even if some of them might not enjoy as universal approval ratings among fans. 

The Understudy is brilliant as a drama storytelling, Then you get the devilishly clever ones like Cold Comfort or The Riddle of the Sphinx. Then there are the lighter tone comedic ones like Zanzibar, which is a very funny retelling of A Comedy of Errors, or Once Removed, which is not only funny but ingeniously told backwards in 10 minute chunks. Give those a try.


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2022)

Cheers.  I just watched _A Quiet Night In_ which was great.  Will give those others a look.  Just on _Tom and Gerri_ at the moment.

…edit:  which was also great

… edit2: Sardines: nice payoff - seemed aimless for a bit then went v. dark v. fast

edit3:  really glad I gave this a chance.


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2022)

Ooh, I enjoyed tonight's one. Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2022)

12 Days Of Christine - fucking hell...

(I'm lagging a bit with this thread)


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah this is well put. I was a latecomer to no.9 and I went back to watch the earlier series. Ended up watching all of them. They're all on iPlayer. It's worth just starting on series 1 and working through.



... which is what I'm currently doing..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 26, 2022)

Very good one this week. 

Great acting and a great script. The interplay between Jessica Stephenson and her kid was quite brilliant.


----------



## Knotted (May 27, 2022)

8ball said:


> So: seems _12 Days Of Christine_ and _A Quiet Night In_ come highly recommended.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> Just looking on IPlayer and there are way more episodes than I expected.



I hopped on board with Cold Comfort and that's as good a place to start as any. It's just brilliant IMO.

I'll put what I think are the best episodes in spoiler



Spoiler



12 Days of Christine
A Quiet Night In
Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room
The Devil of Christmas
Once Removed
Zanzibar
Love's Great Adventure
Diddle Diddle Dumpling
Cold Comfort
Tom and Gerri
Merrily Merrily
Last Night at the Proms (which is usually poorly received but I thought it was just great)



Haven't seen the latest one yet.


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2022)

kittyP said:


> The 12 Days of Christine absolutely broke me.
> It was so simple but so unexpected and I wept at the end. Propper sobbing.


I watched that one for the first time last night. Thanks to everyone that gave the heads up about it. Absolutely brilliant, totally floored me.

I'm going to work my way through a few more that I've missed - it's great that the whole lot's up there on IPlayer.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 2, 2022)

Thought last night's was absolutely fantastic. Relentless 70's disaster infomercial vibe throughout.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 2, 2022)

Last night's as back to the original dark story lines with just enough humour to keep it going


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 2, 2022)

That was fucking brilliant. Just about a perfect episode.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 2, 2022)

Need to let it settle a bit, but that might just be my favourite ever.

Revealing a story backwards like that is perfect for a 30-minute format.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 2, 2022)

Good to know the pool of great episodes I’ve seen isn’t getting smaller. 

Am early on in series 2…


----------



## Knotted (Jun 3, 2022)

Just rewatched Wise Owl. It reminds me of the film _Possum_ and its about as bleak. I also thought the humour in it was very much tied in with the darkness but I think its proper laugh out loud funny but at the same a real tough watch. Director Louise Hooper deserves a lot of credit for creating this horrible atmosphere. Absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 3, 2022)

The incidental music by Christian Henson for _A Random Act of Kindness _was really interesting I thought. Good episode as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 4, 2022)

I've been catching up on these this week. The first few are OK but Kid/Nap is the first one that's really good! Absolutely loved it.

...Next!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 4, 2022)

Wow, the Wise Owl is dark..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 4, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Just rewatched Wise Owl. It reminds me of the film _Possum_ and its about as bleak. I also thought the humour in it was very much tied in with the darkness but I think its proper laugh out loud funny but at the same a real tough watch. Director Louise Hooper deserves a lot of credit for creating this horrible atmosphere. Absolutely outstanding.


Yep. The funniest and darkest moments are the same moment - Wise Owl slumped in the chair, pissed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 4, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Just rewatched Wise Owl. It reminds me of the film _Possum_ and its about as bleak. I also thought the humour in it was very much tied in with the darkness but I think its proper laugh out loud funny but at the same a real tough watch. Director Louise Hooper deserves a lot of credit for creating this horrible atmosphere. Absolutely outstanding.


Now you say it yes - Possum.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 5, 2022)

Should say that in Wise Owl there's a big autism angle on it. Not sure if everyone picked up on it, but its there right from the start.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 5, 2022)

I didn't think that there was an autism angle there.
As we discover the trauma that was inflicted on Ronnie - it explains his behaviour as an adult.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 5, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> I didn't think that there was an autism angle there.
> As we discover the trauma that was inflicted on Ronnie - it explains his behaviour as an adult.



There's a literalism to his character and a mental rigidity expressed as rule following. He has a childlike nature and is easily manipulated. He's high support autistic.

The conversation with his mother underscores that his autism is a conscious decision on behalf of the writers. "Cats don't where shoes". Failure to understand metaphor. Leaning towards cliché if anything. But its the writers communicating his mental set up not his trauma. Trauma and vulnerability to abuse go hand in hand with that level of autism. Many die young, many suicide.

Part of the story and where the biggest emotional impact (for me) is Ronnie learning to be independent. Not so much leaving his trauma behind but learning to live in a world with abusers.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 5, 2022)

Theory - every character played by Reece Sheersmith in series 7 is autistic. Almost certainly, arguably, explicitly, arguably, OK probably not, screamingly.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooh - Cold Comfort is good.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 6, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Theory - every character played by Reece Sheersmith in series 7 is autistic. Almost certainly, arguably, explicitly, arguably, OK probably not, screamingly.


A lot of them, for sure. Hedge funder, no I don't think so. Narcissistic wanker spectrum yes, autism spectrum no.

I've let Wise Owl settle now, and it still stands up. In fact, it gets better with reflection.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 6, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> A lot of them, for sure. Hedge funder, no I don't think so. Narcissistic wanker spectrum yes, autism spectrum no.
> 
> I've let Wise Owl settle now, and it still stands up. In fact, it gets better with reflection.



That was my take on him too. But maybe they were going for "unable to communicate his feelings and only knowing how to interact in a business like manner." But if they were going for that they didn't do a good job.

Reflecting on Wise Owl, I've spent my long weekend reflecting on autism and suicide. Thanks Reece and Steve.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jun 6, 2022)

The good news is that the BBC have commissioned two more series.
It will indeed end on Series 9...


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Theory - every character played by Reece Sheersmith in series 7 is autistic. Almost certainly, arguably, explicitly, arguably, OK probably not, screamingly.


Hmm I can see there is a case to be made, at least six theses worth.  But I suspect it is more that Sheersmith is just a crap actor.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 4, 2022)

Have now fully caught up to date with it. Thinking about it, could make the case that there's interesting parallels between Wise Owl and Sardines?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2022)

I got totally distracted by The Boys - thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 9, 2022)

Inside No.9 (Favourite Episodes)

Series 1, Episode 1 - Sardines
Series 1, Episode 2 - A Quiet Night In
Series 1, Episode 4 - Last Gasp

Series 2, Episode 1 - La Couchette
Series 2, Episode 4 - Cold Comfort
Series 2, Episode 5 - Nana's Party

Series 3, Episode 2 - The Bill

Series 5, Episode 6 - Wise Owl


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> Inside No.9 (Favourite Episodes)
> 
> Series 1, Episode 1 - Sardines
> Series 1, Episode 2 - A Quiet Night In
> ...


Good selection. My personal list would also include 12 Days of Christine, arguably top three at least if devastatingly sad at the same time, and The Riddle of the Sphinx, fucked up in the best possible way, narrative-wise.

ETA: Also Once Removed, the episode told backwards in 10-minute segments.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Good selection. My personal list would also include 12 Days of Christine, arguably top three at least if devastatingly sad at the same time, and The Riddle of the Sphinx, fucked up in the best possible way, narrative-wise.
> 
> ETA: Also Once Removed, the episode told backwards in 10-minute segments.


Thank you! 

I honestly just think I am too stupid to understand or appreciate those episodes for what they are. The last episode I really enjoyed was The Bill. 3 series later and I get more confused as time goes on. I actually watched series 4 and series 5 late because i felt they did these episodes so you had no choice but to tune into their explanations of every episode.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 10, 2022)

My top three might be 12 Days of Christine, Wise Owl and Love's Great Adventure. Honourable mentions for The Trial of Elizabeth Gadge, Misdirection and The Riddle of the Sphinx. I like the sad ones and the clever ones, I think.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 10, 2022)

There's a lot of good ones, I'd say Sardines, Wise Owl, Zanzibar, Wuthering Heist and Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room are all up there for me. I think I like the funny ones, although it's a tricky thing where part of what I enjoy is being wrongfooted so it wouldn't really work if they were all like that. Going to nominate Empty Orchestra as maybe the most underrated? And yeah, Riddle of the Sphinx and the Bill are great plotwise. Interesting how after series 5 or maybe 6 they dropped the convention of having the last one always being full horror?


Thistlewaite said:


> Inside No.9 (Favourite Episodes)
> 
> Series 1, Episode 1 - Sardines
> Series 1, Episode 2 - A Quiet Night In
> ...


I like Sardines too but probably not enough to include it on a list twice?   Also sounds like you might've lost two series somewhere.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh, and should I try Psychoville? At some point while watching Inside I found myself thinking "huh, these two are really good, I should try watching more of their stuff", but then possibly my least favourite episode was Death Be Not Proud, which felt like a kind of mean-spirited gawk at the freak thing in a way that League had sometimes been guilty of but is mostly absent from Inside, and then after looking it up that turned out to be a sort of Psychoville crossover. So that tells me that maybe I shouldn't try watching it?


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> Inside No.9 (Favourite Episodes)
> 
> Series 1, Episode 1 - Sardines
> Series 1, Episode 2 - A Quiet Night In
> ...


Must admit that even after rereading the plot summary I have no recollection of Last Gasp at all.  Which may be a good excuse to watch it again


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

belboid said:


> Must admit that even after rereading the plot summary I have no recollection of Last Gasp at all.  Which may be a good excuse to watch it again


Honestly, it is an incredible episode. I was so hooked at the time. Going to rewatch the above episodes myself, this month!
Let me know what you think! 



hitmouse said:


> There's a lot of good ones, I'd say Sardines, Wise Owl, Zanzibar, Wuthering Heist and Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room are all up there for me. I think I like the funny ones, although it's a tricky thing where part of what I enjoy is being wrongfooted so it wouldn't really work if they were all like that. Going to nominate Empty Orchestra as maybe the most underrated? And yeah, Riddle of the Sphinx and the Bill are great plotwise. Interesting how after series 5 or maybe 6 they dropped the convention of having the last one always being full horror?
> 
> I like Sardines too but probably not enough to include it on a list twice?   Also sounds like you might've lost two series somewhere.


Good spot! I missed out those series as I honestly had nothing nice to say about them 😂


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2022)

Never seen Psychoville. I’ve watched only two or three episodes of The League of Gentlemen and really liked them. My OH however, who absolutely loves Inside No 9, can’t stand the sight of League of Gentlemen. Not because she thinks it’s not good, but because it deeply disturbs her for reasons that she can’t or won’t vocalise.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Never seen Psychoville. I’ve watched only two or three episodes of The League of Gentlemen and really liked them. My OH however, who absolutely loves Inside No 9, can’t stand the sight of League of Gentlemen. Not because she thinks it’s not good, but because it deeply disturbs her for reasons that she can’t or won’t vocalise.


A common reaction I believe.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Never seen Psychoville. I’ve watched only two or three episodes of The League of Gentlemen and really liked them. My OH however, who absolutely loves Inside No 9, can’t stand the sight of League of Gentlemen. Not because she thinks it’s not good, but because it deeply disturbs her for reasons that she can’t or won’t vocalise.


I love Inside No 9. Even the weaker ones are still good. And I loved League of Gentlemen at the time, but I rewatched some of it during lockdown and was surprised to find that it had aged badly. Some bits still work, like the Dentons and Benjamin, and there are touches that still draw a laugh like the revolving sign outside the Jobcentre saying Dole/Scum, but other bits that might have seemed edgy at the time now just seem juvenile and crass.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I love Inside No 9. Even the weaker ones are still good. And I loved League of Gentlemen at the time, but I rewatched some of it during lockdown and was surprised to find that it had aged badly. Some bits still work, like the Dentons and Benjamin, and there are touches that still draw a laugh like the revolving sign outside the Jobcentre saying Dole/Scum, but other bits that might have seemed edgy at the time now just seem juvenile and crass.


Yeah, I can certainly thing of one or two things that feel far more suited to a Little Britain episode than the stuff you can expect from Shearsmith and Pemberton.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 22, 2022)

Christmas special tonight


----------



## 8ball (Dec 22, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Christmas special tonight



I’m still on series 2.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 22, 2022)

The_ Wise Owl_ episode is still one of the darkest and most original things I've seen on TV. That Pemberton and Shearsmith somehow managed to make it grotesquely funny as well is testament to just how good a writers and performers they are. Looking forward to this Xmas special.


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2022)

I was hoping for a longer running time on the pretence it’d be a Xmas special out of greed because I love the series so much. But even though it was the standard length and went too quickly, I enjoyed that. Not one of their all-time greatest but pretty decent.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Had been avoiding this thread until after I watched it for fear of spoilers. But coming to the thread now having seen it, I can confirm that


Spoiler



it's pretty decent


----------



## stavros (Dec 25, 2022)

There was even an out-and-out laugh moment (the Paul Hollywood line).


----------



## belboid (Dec 25, 2022)

I will look forward to catching up on this soon, hopefully tonight.  It would seen almost appropriate as we just went out for dinner with Mark Gatiss!






(the word 'with' is doing some rather heavy lifting here)


----------

